# Siemens SPS S7 300 mit CoDeSys programmieren



## mwissen (11 März 2009)

Hallo,
weiß einer von euch, wie die Siemens SPS S7 300 mit CoDeSys programmiert werden kann.
Ich würde dies gerne alternativ zu Step 7 machen.
Danke,
Mike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 März 2009)

Hallo,

geht leider nicht. Es gab mal eine Software ACCON-Prosys 1131, die 
auf CoDeSys basierte, war aber nicht praxistauglich da die Unterschiede 
zwischen Step 5/Step 7 und Codesys doch recht groß sind.

Edit: Wenn schon CoDeSys, warum dann nicht eine passende Hardware 
verwenden?


----------



## mwissen (11 März 2009)

Wir haben bei uns nur Siemensanlagen installiert und auch die passende Software.
Nur wir würden gerne diese Anlagen zu Unterrichtszwecken mit Codesys programmieren, ums zu zeigen, dass die Unterschiede zwischen den Programmiersprachen gering sind.


----------



## trinitaucher (11 März 2009)

mwissen schrieb:


> Wir haben bei uns nur Siemensanlagen installiert und auch die passende Software.
> Nur wir würden gerne diese Anlagen zu Unterrichtszwecken mit Codesys programmieren, ums zu zeigen, dass die Unterschiede zwischen den Programmiersprachen gering sind.


Was fürn Sinn hat das?
CoDeSys arbeitet meines Wissens nach sehr streng nach IEC61131-3. Die Programmiersprachen sind also genormt.
Jeder Hersteller bietet eigene Editoren für seine Systeme an. Nur selten kann man mit einem Editor von Hersteller A eine SPS von Hersteller B programmieren. CoDeSys ist da eher ein Sonderfall. Aber ich wüsste nicht, dass man damit ne S7 programmieren kann.... dann würde Siemens an ihrem Step 7 ja nichts mehr verdienen :-D

Ihr könntet euch eine der diversen Soft-SPSen nehmen. Sehr bekannt ist das "TwinCAT" von Beckhoff, welche CoDeSys als PLC Editor ("PLC Control") implementiert hat:
http://beckhoff.de/default.asp?twincat/twincat_plc.htm
Die 30 Tage-Demo könnt ihr downloaden:
http://beckhoff.de/default.asp?twincat/tcatdow.htm


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 März 2009)

mwissen schrieb:


> Wir haben bei uns nur Siemensanlagen installiert und auch die passende Software.
> Nur wir würden gerne diese Anlagen zu Unterrichtszwecken mit Codesys programmieren, ums zu zeigen, dass die Unterschiede zwischen den Programmiersprachen gering sind.



Wird das eine wissenschaftlich-theoretische Betrachtung?


----------



## Kieler (11 März 2009)

mwissen schrieb:


> ...... dass die Unterschiede zwischen den Programmiersprachen gering sind.



Das ist ja nun ziemlich relativ. Der Sinn und Zweck beider Softwareprodukte ist im Prinzip gleich und daraus ergeben sich zwangsläufig Ähnlichkeiten.

Aber es gibt auch ganz deutliche Unterschiede. Im ganzen Ansatz, wie eine solche Software funktioniert.  In der Bedienung und im Umfang.


----------



## mwissen (11 März 2009)

Es ging nur darin, dass wir im Unterricht den Schülern beide Varianten zeigen wollten. 

Ein Lehrerkollege behauptet nun, dass mit 100% Sicherheit eine Programmierung unserer Siemensanlagen mit Codesys möglich sein muss, da sich Codesys eben an die IEC 61131 Norm hält (anders als Step 7).

Ich kann mir das allerdings nicht vorstellen, weshalb ich diese Frage ins Forum getragen habe, da hier vielleicht jemand ist, der diesbezüglich genaue Kenntnisse hat.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Mike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 März 2009)

Hallo,

gravierende Unterschiede so auf die Schnelle:

 - die IEC 1131 ist eine Teilmenge von STEP 7 (statt umgekehrt)
 - S7-Timer und der IEC-Timer 
 - Siemens-FBs sind nicht IEC-konform


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 März 2009)

mwissen schrieb:


> Ein Lehrerkollege behauptet nun, dass mit 100% Sicherheit eine Programmierung unserer Siemensanlagen mit Codesys möglich sein muss, da sich Codesys eben an die IEC 61131 Norm hält (anders als Step 7).



Der Lehrerkollege soll das einfach mal zeigen ... 

Wie ich oben geschrieben habe, entspricht ein Teil von STEP 7 der 
Norm - wobei mit STEP 7 sowohl das Programmierwerkzeug als auch
das Laufzeitsystem auf der SPS gemeint ist. 

Man könnte nun auf die Idee kommen, dass man mit CoDeSys nur 
aber immerhin den IEC-Konformen Teil der Befehle nutzen kann. Das
scheitert aber an den Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten von CoDeSys, 
das kann einfach kein S7-Protokoll. Auch das Format der Projekt-
datei ist völlig unterschiedlich.


----------



## Kieler (11 März 2009)

*100% Unwissen*



mwissen schrieb:


> Ein Lehrerkollege behauptet nun, dass mit 100% Sicherheit eine Programmierung unserer Siemensanlagen mit Codesys möglich sein muss, da sich Codesys eben an die IEC 61131 Norm hält (anders als Step 7).



Also es geht definitiv nicht !!

Mit Codesys kann man verschiedene Steuerungen programmieren. Auf diesen haben aber die entsprechenden Hersteller dafür gesorgt, dass eine Codesys-Runtime läuft. Also so etwas wie ein Betriebssystem der Steuerung. Bei einer S7 läuft an dieser Stelle halt etwas ganz anderes. Es gibt auch andere Steuerungen die sich deutlich besser an die IEC 61131 halten und sich trotzdem nicht mit Codesys programmieren lassen. Mir fällt da z.B. Schneider Electric oder auch die Produkte von Phönix ein. Ich würde mir ein günstiges Codesys Zielsystem zulegen. Also z.B. einen WAGO Kontroller oder eine Möller Steuerung. Um die "Ähnlichkeit" zu demonstrieren kann man dann ein kleines Programm in ST (strukturierter Text) schreiben. Hier sind die Systeme am Ähnlichsten. Dieses kann man dann über Export und rumfummeln und Import in die andere Steuerung bekommen.

Oder man macht die gleiche Aufgabe mal mit dem und dann mit dem anderem System. Das übt.


----------



## trinitaucher (11 März 2009)

Der simpelste Grund, weshalb das nicht geht:
Der erzeugte Maschienencode von Step7 und CoDeSys sind unterschiedlich: basta 

Alle mit CoDeSys programmierbaren Steuerungen verstehen diesen CoDeSys-Code, andere halt nicht. So auch die S7.
...
Ein Photoshop kann ja schließlich auch nichts mit ner Word-Datei anfangen.

Nochmal mein Vorschlag:
Nehmt ne Software-SPS (CoDeSys Runtime oder TwinCAT) und probiert nen bisschen rum.


----------



## hausenm (12 März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen:
den "Lehrerkollege" möchte ich kennenlernen. Bei CoDesys (Moeller= xsoft; Beckhoff= Twincat und Schiewle sagt ProSys dazu) wird im ersten Schritt die Hardware festgelegt (Auswahl des Zielsystems). Damit werden dann die entsprechenden Routinen und Compilerregister definiert. Bei den Unterschiedlichen Herstellern (siehe oben) können andere Hardwareplattformen auch importiert ween. Aber Siemens nun da gibt es keine "Treiber" für 3S. Damit kann zwar ein Programm geschrieben aber nie gedownloadet werden. Ich würde in diesem Fall die Simulation bei CodeSys und PlcSim bei Siemens verwenden um die Abarbeitung in beiden Fällen zu verdeutlichen.
Grüss Michael


----------

